#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ευχές εορτών Χριστουγέννων και Πρωτοχρονιάς 2010

## sundance

Εύχομαι σε όλους καλές γιορτές και καλά χριστούγεννα!


 


Ξανά την παραμονή.

----------


## ppetros

Υγεία σε όλους και καλές γιορτές.... :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Athan

Kαλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους και 2010 ευχές για ευτυχία δημιουργία και... επιτυχία!!!

----------


## cv01302

Ευτυχισμένα Χριστούγεννα γεμάτα χαρά και υγεία

----------


## vasgi

Και από μένα χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και όλες .

----------


## makap

*Εύχομαι, σε όλη την κοινότητα, Καλές Γιορτές και ΥΓΕΙΑ για το 2010*

----------


## Efpalinos

*Χρόνια Πολλά! Merry Christmas! Happy Hanukkah! Hare Krishna! Namaste! 

Αγάπη & Ειρήνη!*

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Καλές γιορτές κι από εμένα. Πιείτε, μεθύστε, φάτε, _μπιπ_ :Γέλιο:  και του χρόνου να τα λέμε εντατικότερα!!!!

Υγεία, ευτυχία και ξύδια συνάδελφοι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mred-akias

Μπράβο βρε Αλέξανδρε, τις καλύτερες ευχές έδωσες! :Γέλιο: 

Και εγώ με την σειρά μου σας εύχομαι καλές γιορτές, πολύχρονοι όσοι και όσες γιορτάζετε αυτές τις μέρες και φυσικά καλή χρονιά να 'χουμε.

----------


## Structur

Καλές γιορτές, χρόνια πολλά σε όλους

----------


## Xάρης

Υγεία και Αγάπη σ' όλους. 
Τότε γινόμαστε και "πλούσιοι" και ας μην το καταλαβαίνουμε.

----------


## brutagon

χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους και από μένα...
ότι επιθυμείτε παιδιά

----------


## d2m

Χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλά, χρόνια ευτυχισμένα.
Τα καλύτερα σε όλους.

----------


## kosmel

*Όσα χωρούνε στΆ όνειρο κι ό,τι ο νους σας βάνει, 
*

*ο νέος χρόνος πού ΅ρχεται χαρές να σας τις κάνει...!!!!*

----------


## tatsisko

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!!Ευτυχισμένα Χριστούγεννα για εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας.Υγεία πάνω απόλα....

----------


## vmaniad

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!!!

----------


## anka

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία!

----------


## SIRADRAB

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!

----------


## leo

Μέσα απ τη καρδιά μου σας εύχομαι ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ με ΥΓΕΙΑ – ΔΥΜΑΜΗ - ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ.

Κάθε όνειρο σας να πραγματοποιηθεί μέσα από τις πιο ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις της ζωής μας.



Με πολύ αγάπη απ την παγωμένη Νέα Υόρκη

----------


## giorgosk

Χρόνια πολλά και συναδελφικές ευχές σε όλους

----------


## majakoulas

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά, ήρεμα και ειρηνικά.

----------


## george66

χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα με υγεία για όλους.

----------


## Theo

Υγεία και Ειρήνη στον κόσμο !!

----------


## saradis1

χρόνια πολλά με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα. Εύχομαι σε όλους το νέο έτος να ειναι δημιουργικό με επαγγελματική δημιουργικότητα και επαγγελματισμό. Υγεία-ειρήνη και ότι ποθεί ο καθένας.

----------


## bmw316gr

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους

----------


## vmaniad

χρόνια πολλά

----------


## ppetros

Happy new year to all!!!!

----------


## leo

Μέσα απ την Καρδιά μου Παιδιά του Forum και μη, Παιδιά των Μηχανικών και μη, σας εύχομαι το 2010 να σας φέρει οτι το 2009 μας στέρησε....

Υγεία Αγάπη και Ευτυχία σε όλους μας και τις Οικογένειες μας........

Καλή Χρονιά και Ευτυχισμένο το 2010

ΛΓ

----------


## brutagon

καλή χρονία συνάδελφοι... υγεία και καλή καρδιά...

----------


## dim

Εύχομαι και γω με τη σειρά μου υγεία και ευτυχία για όλους...

----------


## Samdreamth

Καλή χρονιά και από μένα...
Εύχομαι σε όλους υγεία, ευτυχία, ηρεμία, λιγότερο άγχος και από κει και πέρα ό,τι ποθεί ο καθένας... 
Μακάρι να είναι καλύτερο από το 2009...

----------


## Evan

καλή χρονιά και πάνω απ'όλα υγεία και ευτυχία

----------


## Athan

Kαλή χρονιά σε όλους!

Υγεία και ευτυχία.
Αγάπη.
Δημιουργικότητα και επιτυχίες.
.. και καλά μυαλά.

----------


## shelby

Καλή και δημιουργική χρονιά σε όλους

----------


## SPIMAN

Εύχομαι το 2010 να είναι γεμάτο υγεία για όλους και να υλοποιηθούν οι προσωπικοί και επαγγελματικοί στόχοι του καθενός. Καλή χρονιά επίσης και για το forum.

----------


## sundance

Υγεία ευτυχία και προσήλωση στο μονοπάτι της αυτογνωσίας.

----------


## TRaiNZZZ

Καλή χρονιά, με υγεία, δουλειές & *******

-----------------------------
*TRaiNZZZ τι λες? την επόμενη φορά έχεις κάρτα

rigid_joint
*

----------


## Theo

ειρήνη, υγεία και αγάπη σε όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## noutsaki

καλή χρονιά και από εμένα σε όλους. φαντάρε γρήγορα σπίτι σ!!!

----------

